

Hacker News Tokyo Meetup #5 – Friday, Feb. 4th - po
http://blog.makeleaps.com/2011/01/hacker-news-tokyo-japan-meetup-5-–-friday-4th-of-february/

======
iamelgringo
Hey guys. Does HN Tokyo Meetup have a regular page that you use to organize
your events? Is it at <http://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/>. If you do have a
regular place that you announce your meetups, do you mind posting a link here:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmQExXr67OcTdDBZZl9...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmQExXr67OcTdDBZZl93MXZwaE4tWlQwTENVMnVQalE&hl=en)

On top of organizing Hackers and Founders Silicon Valley, and keeping in
occasional contact with our 8 other Hackers and Founders chapters, I'm trying
to keep track of all the HN meetups that are occurring all over the world.

At some point, I'll be posting this on the new version of the Hackers and
Founders website.

~~~
gpj
For the record Google Docs can't be accessed through most large organizations
PC's (blocked), any concerned about data security at all, and isn't easily
accessed through a SmartPhone... These days I spend a hurried 20mins in front
of my own computer every couple of days or less..

www.doorkeeper.jp on the other hand rocks!

------
atgm
I'm interested, but on the fence. How many people usually go to these events?

I live out in Gunma, so a train ticket and hotel room would be a pretty major
investment for me.

~~~
jbm
If you need a place to stay, I can lend you a futon and a spot in my kitchen.

(Hn-spam@ordisante.com)

It's not a place to make work connections but rather a chance to meet
interesting people.

~~~
atgm
Thanks for the offer, but looking over my finances, I don't think I'll be able
to swing it for February, unfortunately... I'm trying to finish off my college
loans!

If you're still as obliging in March, I might take you up on that!

------
patio11
See y'all there.

------
rgrieselhuber
Any plans for another one between mid-March to mid-April? :-)

~~~
po
I assume you're coming to Tokyo during that time? We usually have them every
month or two… no real fixed schedule. You can follow our blog's RSS feed or
shoot me an email at paul@makeleaps.com and I'll put you on the mailing list
if you want to be sure that you don't miss it.

------
gpj
I'm in tonight, Jason , 8 years in Tokyo, Aussie, Connector, of GoodPeople
(GoodPeople.jp)

------
jamii
Bah, I leave Tokyo on the 2nd. Any HNers want to grab a beer before then?

------
aphexairlines
Sounds good -- thanks po and jason_tko for organizing this again.

------
cdavid
Will show up this time too

------
Xixi
I should be there.

------
itaru
Will show up.

